# catholicism



## Scott (Feb 13, 2006)

Kevin Johnson and Mark Horne gives some reasons why they are not Catholic. Any thoughts?


----------



## raderag (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Kevin Johnson and Mark Horne gives some reasons why they are not Catholic. Any thoughts?



Their novelty would never be accepted in Roman Catholic circles. We will never beat the FV guys with the back to Rome straw man. The point is that FV is error according to the reformed confessions.


----------



## raderag (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm not sure what to make of this from Horne:



> Some good things to think about.
> 
> Some day the word "Rome" will mean nothing but to a few scholars who specialize in early Christian history. 182 thousand years from now a few people will speak of TBN and Origen as belonging to a single age of the Church Perhaps somewhere there will be a sect demanding that we "go back to the earliest churches" and join something called "Calvary Chapel." They will teach that it was pastored by Irenaeus, no doubt. The entire myth of Rome will be forgotten. No one will know why Washington DC had all those columns. The cultural force of the whole mystique that has effected the architecture of our capital and the religious identity of Russia will have long since evaporated.
> 
> ...



I'm no futurist, but how does he know we will be around for 182,000 years, and why does he seem to think the Church will amount to nothing? His thoughts were kind of strange.

[Edited on 2-13-2006 by raderag]


----------



## cupotea (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Kevin Johnson and Mark Horne gives some reasons why they are not Catholic. Any thoughts?



Kevin Johnson's emphasis on unity is unsettling. The ecumenical movement - started by Rome - is, in my opinion, a Trojan Horse. The real, ultimate, and only goal of Rome is the destruction of Protestantism. 

However, I like Mark Horne's comments. Joseph and Mary "doing it" and having "orgasms and children" is a great, anti-gnostic/anti-roman, observation. I also like the "talking to ghosts and pictures" comment also. :bigsmile:


----------

